# Ricketts Point



## fish_for_me (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello all, i am thinking of going out on the yak tomorro morning at about 10 or 11 am, as i have phsio appointment on at 7 am. so if anyones feels like a fish, ill be out around table rock around then, trying to bag my first legal pinkie from a yak (along with watever else decides to show up) and maybe a few squid.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hope you're out there snagging a few right now mate


----------

